# Wild Hog Sausage Recipes



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Can ya'll shed some light on some simple hog sausage making recipes... I am new to this.... I killed 4 this past weekend, kept two.... want to fill freezer with sausage.... or willing to trade some hog for deer or give some hog to anyone willing to make me some sausage.... thanks in advance...

Steve


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Last year a buddy and I made some boudin with wild hog. We ran wild hog and bacon ends through a meat grinder, then cooked up some dirty rice and mixed it together and stuffed some casings. It was good!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

You got the gear to make it, if not call Lee's Meat Market in Milton are OAKS and get them to make it for you, you will come out cheaper ding it that way if you don't the the means to make it yourself:thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Adicted2Fishn said:


> Can ya'll shed some light on some simple hog sausage making recipes...
> Steve


Best thing is to get some spices/cure from bass pro shop or a butcher shop. 

Do you have a grinder?

Smoker?

Grind and stuff one afternoon, smoke it the next.
I sure wouldn't mind helping you but P-cola is about an hr from my place.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my dad when we made some a few weeks ago.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

What part of Pensacola do you live in, street name? Feel free to pm me if you don't want to post it.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

That SMOKER, was it made out of a wall locker, electric, gas or wood:thumbsup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

coolbluestreak said:


> Here are some pictures of my dad when we made some a few weeks ago.


That's some serious looking smoking going on in that. :thumbsup:
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

The smoker is charcoal/wood, it used to be a storage cabinet. It takes about 6.5hrs to smoke the sausage @ 150-180F. It's waiting to be used again.


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Live off Chisholm Rd off 9 mile rd... northeast pensacola


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> The smoker is charcoal/wood, it used to be a storage cabinet. It takes about 6.5hrs to smoke the sausage @ 150-180F. It's waiting to be used again.


What kind of burn pan are you using for the charcoal/wood and is it in the bottom of the smoker? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Thanks


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

It has a small firebox attached to the right side.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Can you give us more detail information on your smoker and more pictures of it with the attached smoker box?:thumbsup:

Thanks:thumbsup:
bib


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I hope this picture helps. 

It is just an old storage cabinet that I stripped all the paint out of, rinsed it really good, washed it with soap really good and then I threw a bag of charcoal in it and burned it out. I figure after all that, it shouldn't release anything toxic at only 150-180 degrees. 

Here is a link to the firebox I attached. 
http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/char-griller-portable-grill-side-fire-box/0000000009513


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll try to take some better pictures tomorrow after work.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh yeah, I use one of these to keep an eye on the temp. http://www.maverickhousewares.com/et73.htm


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

More pictures


----------

